# How did you learn to print?



## CognitiveSurplus (Jul 12, 2018)

I assume I'm not the only one here who is self taught. Until now, my ability to just figure it out was enough, but as I've started to create more complicated designs and to expect higher quality prints I've hit a wall. My t-shirts aren't coming out right. I've done some research on the forum but there are too many potential causes, from equipment issues to improper setup, or poor printing technique. Rather then pester you all with specific questions I think it's time for me to invest some serious time into improving my knowledge base. 

Can anyone recommend a good system (Online class, book, physical class) for mastering water-based screen printing? What worked for you?

I'd ideally like something online or a book just so that it can be self-paced -- that said if there is an excellent screen printing class local to me in Portland, Oregon I'd love to know about it.

Thanks
Geoff


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

Slowly, painfully and expensively.


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

CognitiveSurplus said:


> I assume I'm not the only one here who is self taught. Until now, my ability to just figure it out was enough, but as I've started to create more complicated designs and to expect higher quality prints I've hit a wall. My t-shirts aren't coming out right. I've done some research on the forum but there are too many potential causes, from equipment issues to improper setup, or poor printing technique. Rather then pester you all with specific questions I think it's time for me to invest some serious time into improving my knowledge base.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good system (Online class, book, physical class) for mastering water-based screen printing? What worked for you?
> 
> ...


Look into screen printing classes from Ryonet. I have heard they have good classes. Also check your local schools, you might get lucky and find one there.


----------



## Swaham (May 7, 2018)

There are many reasons for not printing well as they may be due to tshirts you designed might not be printable or there is issue with the printing screen which is not prepared properly if you are looking for screen printing. You can start again with small printable designs and then move further.


----------



## thomasryan (Jul 31, 2018)

As you have learned yourself its really helpful for you may be. But if you share some important things like screen printing, t shirt printing, mug design etc. You were talking about some videos or books to write or create some videos. I have beginner knowledge on screen printing and hope will learn at experienced level.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Here is exactly what I did:
This guy was moving to Australia, and he was selling the whole kit, including a 4 screen carousel, for almost nothing. It came with a few buckets of ink, and around 30 screens, some of which were ready to print. We had to dismantle the carousel, so it could fit in the van, but before doing so, the guy gave me a quick 2 minutes demo without ink. It was literally just 2 minutes, and that's basically all the training I had.

Next day, I bought around 30 really cheap T-Shirts from the charity shop, and started printing with a ready made screen (a single color design). It literally took less than 20 minutes to get it right... and I was ecstatic.
Then I tried a 4 color design, which took much longer, because I had to work out how to do the registration etc. 

However, less than 12 hours later I could actually print 4 color process.
I was also really lucky, because as a student in a university town, I had easy access to all the other students, and apparently students are really good buyers. I actually had access to the computer accounts of all the students and staff in my campus, and that did help a lot as well. 



Anyway screen printing It's really easy if you have the right equipment to do the job, but I've seen a lot of people here trying to cut corners. Don't do it... it is simply waste of time. Also start with plastisol... It is easier, and you can move to waterbase later.


----------



## flanderscs (Jun 27, 2018)

same boat here, slowly and painfully and expensive


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Wet ink, tight mesh, solid press, a mesh count of 160 - 200 or so, and something like the following:

Flood
Wet Stroke
Dry Stroke
Flood
Wet Stroke
Dry Stroke
-----------------------
By this point coverage should be fairly even, just not as heavy as desired. It is not a good idea to flash yet if the coverage is really uneven. You might try a harder print stroke.
-----------------------
Flood
Flash
Wet Stroke
Dry Stroke
Flood
Flash
- For a lot of "Pop" do one more wet/dry cycle
- Assumes waterbase white and highish mesh count

Those dry strokes are sort of a "saving move" for marginal technique, conditions, and/or materials, but every time I get out of the habit of doing them, my ink gets dry or I print on a tri-blend or Spandex garment or some witch doctor sticks a pin in my a$$ ... and I am reminded that I should stay in the habit.

*General Tips*

Hold the squeegee at a slight side-to-side angle relative to the weave of the mesh as well as to any major horizontal lines in the design. Else the squeegee can sort of dig in / stumble and push ink all the way through the fabric in one spot, while mostly skipping another spot altogether.

I started out doing a pull stroke. Some people will fight about this  It took a little retraining, but I switched to a push stroke. It is a lot easier on your body, and I think lends itself to better technique because of that, if nothing else. 

Wiping the emulsion (not the open mesh) down with a damp foam brush before you ink up the screen can reduce how much moisture the ink loses to the emulsion. Adding a bit of _magic_ to the water might help too (Propylene Glycol - makes water wetter; Matsui Softener - silicone-like magic goo from Japan).

YMMV. We all evolve our process over time; the above reflects where I am at now. Evolve or die!


----------



## kevincook (Dec 5, 2017)

CognitiveSurplus said:


> I assume I'm not the only one here who is self taught. Until now, my ability to just figure it out was enough, but as I've started to create more complicated designs and to expect higher quality prints I've hit a wall. My t-shirts aren't coming out right. I've done some research on the forum but there are too many potential causes, from equipment issues to improper setup, or poor printing technique. Rather then pester you all with specific questions I think it's time for me to invest some serious time into improving my knowledge base.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good system (Online class, book, physical class) for mastering water-based screen printing? What worked for you?
> 
> ...


Try screen printing class at the Lower East Side Printshop (New York).


----------



## Fbermudez (Jan 19, 2014)

total ink solution in New Jersey offers a one day course on Saturday it's just going over the basics of screen printing from coating, burning, reclaiming screens and printing a three color shirt.


----------



## jimlatro (Sep 25, 2010)

I experimented and put in the time to try different things when what I was trying to achieve didn't work out the way I wanted. 
Kinda sucks cause I first started off part time then turned into full time all the time thing.
It never ends cause you always gotta keep learning.


----------



## CognitiveSurplus (Jul 12, 2018)

TABOB said:


> Here is exactly what I did:
> This guy was moving to Australia, and he was selling the whole kit, including a 4 screen carousel, for almost nothing. It came with a few buckets of ink, and around 30 screens, some of which were ready to print. We had to dismantle the carousel, so it could fit in the van, but before doing so, the guy gave me a quick 2 minutes demo without ink. It was literally just 2 minutes, and that's basically all the training I had.
> 
> Next day, I bought around 30 really cheap T-Shirts from the charity shop, and started printing with a ready made screen (a single color design). It literally took less than 20 minutes to get it right... and I was ecstatic.
> ...


ahahah what a great story! Congratulations


----------



## Jeepcachr (Jul 13, 2018)

You Tube has videos of nearly every step of printing and design. Watch some videos on the topics you need help with.


----------

